# How can



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for reading my thread. I have a question which I really haven't been able to find a definitive answer on. I currently hold a Class A LTC in Massachsuetts. Unfortunately, I was arrested for a first offense DUI a little over a month ago - bad lapse in judgment to say the least. Since there was no accident involved, no injury, etc, my lawyer seems to think he will be able to have the case CWOFed. If I understand the law right, by accepting a CWOF I am "Admitting to Sufficient Facts". Is it true that this is not a statutory disqualifier, but may be used as a discretionary disqualifier? Is there any way to have a case CWOFed without admitting to sufficient facts? This is weighing on my mind incredibly and I would be grateful for any feedback.


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

Your paying a lawyer and the best he is trying for is a CWOF....hate to break it to you but you could have gotten a CWOF on your own with no legal representation. As far as the OUI affecting your LTC I would contact your local licensing officer as it will depend on what the chief will want to do.


----------



## hack1631 (Nov 28, 2006)

good to know that drunks are not only driving OUI, but that their holding too....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

were you carrying when you were arrested? if so, id say theres about a 99% change you will lose your LTC.

otherwise it all depends on the local town you live in. talk it over with the licensing official. if this is your only incident he may be understanding.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, I was arrested for a first offense DUI a little over a month ago - *bad lapse in judgment to say the least*.

Is there any way to have a case CWOFed *without admitting to sufficient facts? *

Am I reading this right? "Hi Officers, I'm guilty of driving around drunk, possibly endangering your families. I need your advice on how to avoid pleading guilty and taking full responsibilities for my actions"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

...and then continue top carry a gun...WTF is this place?

It's called "Ask a Cop" dipshits, not "How To Beat The Rap"


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

If you were really a cop, I guess you might actually have something worthwhil to say


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

See that's where you're wrong. We did say something worthwhile. We are cops, not defense lawyers. We are the ones that help you to that place you are currently in, not out of it.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

hack1631 said:


> good to know that drunks are not only driving OUI, but that their holding too....


This is exactly what I am talking about, some of you guys just hammer everyone that posts here with a question....you guys give us all a bad name.

Is there anyone here that can say they have NEVER driven when they shouldn't have? After a few too many at a Xmas party or Bachelor party etc. - I try to get drunks off the road as much as the next guy but I realize that at one time or another we all have been guilty of this. So all you "Tackleberry's" here need to back it down a notch.

[edit](Fight Club)
:t:
Stay Safe....


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

SargeLorenzo said:


> Unfortunately, I was arrested for a first offense DUI a little over a month ago - *bad lapse in judgment to say the least*.
> 
> Is there any way to have a case CWOFed *without admitting to sufficient facts? *
> 
> Am I reading this right? "Hi Officers, I'm guilty of driving around drunk, possibly endangering your families. I need your advice on how to avoid pleading guilty and taking full responsibilities for my actions"


 LMAO. :mrgreen:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> The only time I drove when I shouldn't have was when I went to get married...


 same here!:mrgreen:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's the short version and it's worthwhile:
You are a dumb ass, if you can't exercise reasonable judgment with a car, maybe the logic follows that guns that fire real bullets are not for children like you. Buy a super soaker.

And I can say without a doubt I have NEVER driven under the influence of anything (except maybe the need to get sweet sweet love from a college girl).



TLR81 said:


> If you were really a cop, I guess you might actually have something worthwhil to say


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

That's great, SOT - next time we need someone to walk on water, we'll let you know. 

In the mean time, see the earlier reply by copcop. If you are actually a cop (which I seriously doubt), you are of the kind that tarnishes the rest of the force. I came here to ask someone in the know (i.e. not you, apparently) whether a CWOF was generally used as a discretionary disqaulifier, since it is not a statutory disqualifier. 

Luckily there were some helpful replies from people who didn't feel the need to needlessly crucify me. So, feel free to not reply to this thread again, K?


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

copcop said:


> This is exactly what I am talking about, some of you guys just hammer everyone that posts here with a question....you guys give us all a bad name.
> 
> Is there anyone here that can say they have NEVER driven when they shouldn't have? After a few too many at a Xmas party or Bachelor party etc. - I try to get drunks off the road as much as the next guy but I realize that at one time or another we all have been guilty of this. So all you "Tackleberry's" here need to back it down a notch.
> 
> ...


why was my post edited by wolfman??? "_Last edited by Wolfman : 1 Day Ago at 20:22. " what is that "edit (fight club)" wtf???_


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you think you are a suitable person to own a firearm when you are not not smart enough to not DUI?

Come on now....get serious.

"A license may be revoked or suspended by the licensing authority if it appears that the holder is no longer a suitable person to possess such license."

Do you think being arrested for a DUI would qualify? Many do...
Drink and drive...pay the price.



TLR81 said:


> That's great, SOT - next time we need someone to walk on water, we'll let you know.
> 
> In the mean time, see the earlier reply by copcop. If you are actually a cop (which I seriously doubt), you are of the kind that tarnishes the rest of the force. I came here to ask someone in the know (i.e. not you, apparently) whether a CWOF was generally used as a discretionary disqaulifier, since it is not a statutory disqualifier.
> 
> Luckily there were some helpful replies from people who didn't feel the need to needlessly crucify me. So, feel free to not reply to this thread again, K?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

TLR81 said:


> If you were really a cop, I guess you might actually have something worthwhil to say


So anyone that is not a police officer has nothing worthwhile to say? Tell that one to your boss next time he catches you intoxicated at work. If you really wanted advice, maybe you would think we had something worthwhile to say.

*next time we need someone to walk on water, we'll let you know.*

Who's we? Your speaking for yourself buddy.

Don't come onto a cop forum and start bashing us. What the hell did you expect? What does it matter who's a cop on here and who's not? You came to our territory, asking advice, we gave it to you, if you don't like it go get behind the wheel with a couple beers and wrap yourself around a tree.


----------



## hack1631 (Nov 28, 2006)

heres an idea too...if your wondering about a CWOF for your "mistake", why dont you ask your attorney instead of cops. 
hmmmmmmmmm??????????????


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

copcop said:


> why was my post edited by wolfman??? "_Last edited by Wolfman : 1 Day Ago at 20:22. " what is that "edit (fight club)" wtf???_


Fight Club. Google it.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

hack1631 said:


> heres an idea too...if your wondering about a CWOF for your "mistake", why dont you ask your attorney instead of cops.
> hmmmmmmmmm??????????????


:dito:


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

I violated the first rule of Fight Club....I get it now. Won't happen again.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't drink so I don't have to worry about OUI ever.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> I don't drink so I don't have to worry about OUI ever.


8-O :---)


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

TacOps said:


> Don't come onto a cop forum and start bashing us. What the hell did you expect?


He came onto a cop forum and asked for advice. What does he get? Some civilian bashing him and telling him he's a "dumbass" and then everyone gets angry when he responds in a similiar tone. 


TacOps said:


> You came to our territory, asking advice, we gave it to you, if you don't like it go get behind the wheel with a couple beers and wrap yourself around a tree.


Great attitude. I don't know if you have ever seen someone wrapped around a tree but I don't wish that on any person. Our "territory" is a public domain, settle down. I feel like I am watching West Side Story.

Go back and read some of these "Ask a Cop"s. The person comes on here civilized and polite, the "members" attack, and the civilian responds angrily and everyone gets upset. I'd like to think we can represent each other a little better than that.

TLR81; You've received good advice from some. You are paying a lawyer. Make him earn his buck.


----------



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

TRL don't you think a little responsibility is a prequisite to having a license to carry? Apparently you can't handle having a license to drive, so who in their right mind would give you a license to carry?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> He came onto a cop forum and asked for advice. What does he get? Some civilian bashing him and telling him he's a "dumbass" and then everyone gets angry when he responds in a similiar tone.
> 
> Great attitude. I don't know if you have ever seen someone wrapped around a tree but I don't wish that on any person. Our "territory" is a public domain, settle down. I feel like I am watching West Side Story.
> 
> ...


He is a dumb ass! Like I said, he's on a cop forum, there's going to be a mindset on here that he probably doesn't like. If he wanted legal advice on how to get off doing a crime, he should talk to a lawyer. Most of these Ask A Cop questions already have the question answered before we start having fun. Why should we represent ourselves better? They all think we're ass holes anyway


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

TacOps said:


> Why should we represent ourselves better? They all think we're ass holes anyway


So just because some scumbag _thinks_ your an a-hole, you need to prove his point by acting like one? I admit I have my moments where, in retrospect, I could have handled the situation with a little more ease and calmness; but I try to stay professional and _attempt_ to change those peoples' attitudes about us. The media likes to jump on our bad apples and generalize. I try to show people that they are in fact bad apples and not the majority.



TacOps said:


> He is a dumb ass! Like I said, he's on a cop forum, there's going to be a mindset on here that he probably doesn't like.


Maybe so, but there is no reason to start name calling and what not. If he came on with a "f the police" attitude from the start then I'd have no problem but he seemed to asked a legit question only to be attacked. You can tell someone to be responsible and accept the consequences without calling them a dumb ass and the such.

Whatever.. to each their own. Stay safe.


----------

